# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام کنکور و وضعیت نظام وظیفه

## امیرمالک

سلام من پشت کنکوری هستم برگه معافیت یک ساله از پلیس +10 گرفتم ... سوالم اینه توی ثبت نام وضعیت نظام وظیفه خودم رو باید عدد 7 بزنم یا 6؟

----------


## T!G3R

> سلام من پشت کنکوری هستم برگه معافیت یک ساله از پلیس +10 گرفتم ... سوالم اینه توی ثبت نام وضعیت نظام وظیفه خودم رو باید عدد 7 بزنم یا 6؟


سلام
دفترچه راهنما ثبت نام کنکور رو خوندید؟؟؟ بخونید متوجه میشید

----------


## BR97

لابد خوندیم متوجه نشدیم که سوال میپرسیم دیگه /:
منم همین مشکل رو دارم
ولی من دانش اموز پیش دانشگاهی هستم و دو ماه پیش معافیت تحصیلی رو گرفتم ( پارسال بزرگسالان بودم ) و نمیدونم کد 3 رو باید وارد کنم یا 5
دیشب ثبت نام کردم 5 رو زدم اگه اشتباهه بگید ویرایش کنم لطفن مرسی ):

----------


## djamin

برا بار چندمه که تو یک پست جدید میگم.این کدها فقط برای امارگیری و توسیستم دانشگاهی قبول میشید قرار نیس ثبت بشه یا شمارو به خاطر این دانشگاه راه ندن

----------

